# Does Your Period make your IBS worse?



## Fiona 123

HiBefore I start my period, a week before, My IBS is worse.Anyone else?Fiona


----------



## emepe22

That was the case for me before I started the pill (Allesse). The first day was very bad.


----------



## Shug

I haven't had a period in over 5 years as I take the Depo shot, which is a birth control injection I get every 3 months. BUT, prior to that, YES, my IBS became worse during periods. I had a hard time telling the different between menstrual cramps and IBS cramps. That's one of the reasons I choose this method of birth control.


----------



## Dar14

YES! Horribly painful menstrual cramps + out of control IBS-D cramps.....I have given birth 3 times and let me tell you the cramps I have on a monthly basis can get that bad.I haven't been able to get on a BCP to help alleviate this.....have tried several and experienced other problems from them.....I may try a few other brands to see as I simply can't function for the first 2 days of my cycle. Even taking immodium to try and stop the D attacks doesn't do anything to stop the intestinal cramps......I also have to take nsaid's to try and control the menstral cramps around the clock every 4-6hrs or I am in big trouble.Eating food is a nightmare....triggers such intestinal pain and D......the best I could do yesterday was to eat a few bites of canned peaches and some chicken soup broth with a few noodles......was starving by dinner time and ate some baked chicken with boiled carrots....well just eating that flared me up for hours.....the pain was so bad but I get dizzy if I don't eat some protien and can't fast all day long!I wish I could find a pill that would work for me and not bother my other health problems......I am so bloated still today.I feel so fustrated by this......I used to wonder WHY my periods were soooooooo intensely painful.....having been diagnosised with IBS-D helped me understand why my cramps start at under my ribs all the way down to my pelvis bone!Anyone ever take vicodin to help during this time?? I wonder if that would be better than Aleeve or Advil......I take the prescription strength of these.....800mg motrin or 400 naproxen.....maybe I should try something much stronger instead? but then you have to be really careful of nausea flaring up even more.....I get that sooooo badly with my D attacks.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Has your gynecologist checked to see if you have any of the reasons for intensely painful periods? Like endometriosis?


----------



## Geethika

I have experienced un b earful pain.......


----------



## roadevil

Mine is crazy worse!!!


----------



## TanaG

I noticed that with me my bad days come either 1 or 2 days prior to my period or 1 or 2 days during the period. I just got my period now ....







.... terrible pains! just hoping it will be one of those I will not bleed heavily....oh honestly sometimes I wish so much I was a man!


----------



## blondeoverblue24

If you are able, I recommend starting an anti-inflammatory (ibuprofen, motrin) a few days before your period and taking it regularly throughout your period. During your period, prostaglandins cause you to have cramps. Taking ibuprofen blocks this production and should make you feel a little better. Obviously, there are people who will have problems despite this, but I've found that it helps my symptoms somewhat.


----------



## lolly pop

I too suffer terrible just before and a few days as my period starts,abdominal pains that are excruciating,cronic diareah and bad nausea,I went to the health shop I am already on the pill (which doesnt give me any relief)she recommended agnus castus you take three tablets a day,every day they are herbal and they level out your hormones which doesnt soposedly doesnt upset your system anymore with other ailments like our ibs ,endometriosis etc.I have been taking them for three weeks and am due this thurs I am normally spotting and beginning to feel rougher touch wood not yet ,the real test is going to be when my perod kicks in later this week I will post again to let u know.


----------



## TanaG

Interesting! I am wondering if I could find these pills...if they indeed work Is 4 am here and I cannot sleep because of the pain and bloating and the heavy bleeding ... is just horrible! I haven't had one like this in a few months. Weird enough my poo was really normal today, no D or loose stool. But the pains kicked in to compensate...I cannot even tell anymore where and what hurts more...the period pain, the bloating pain...I don't know when I'll be able to actually fall asleep. I doped myself with every medicine I was told to take and I swear they never help for a damn thing!Gone to take more calcium now. LOL ... not that this one ACTUALLY works either....


----------



## CatUK

I'm the same. I'm on the pill for bad periods but still get terrible PMS and my IBS is worse in the week leading upto my period and for the first 3 days of it. I feel sick all the time, really tired, have stomach pains etc. I've tried doing to diet of eating small regular meals of carbs such as pasta and potato but that doesn't really help.I'm now on a daily B Complex as that is supposed to work, only been on it for one cycle though and it can take 3 or more


----------



## littlelady

yes, definitely-i couldn't go to save my life most of the month anyway, but especially not right before my period, or a couple days into it, and then my body would flush itself out, and then the constipation would set in again shortly after my period and the whole cycle would start all over again.


----------



## BELampworks

Hi everyone...Oh my yes!!!I'm 47 - have had bouts of IBS since puberty.In my mid 20's both my periods and my IBS attacks became, well, shall we say, extreme?(vomiting & nausea along with excruciating cramps, hormonal migraines, all along with a hefty dose of IBS A)Many doctors visits over the years, and many test results always returned normal.I usually spent the better part of two weeks in hell - pms week, followed by my period.I did find some relief by taking a few herbal supplements, diet modification, Tylenol (with codiene!).Dong Quai (an herb, so check with your doctor) seemed to help regulate alot of my hormonal fluctuations, said fluctuations seemingly a large part and parcel of my problem,and I had to be quite careful about the painkillers, as they can cause constipation.(problem solved by swallowed said pills while drinking daily dose of Metamucil!) Probiotics helped me a bit too, (acidopholus, lactobacillus) with the IBS, as does Bromelin (or Bromelain)a digestive enzyme. (again, although it's only an enzyme from the fibrous tissue of the pineapple plant, probably best to check with the M.D. if you're on any other meds or such)The predictable nausea that came with taking any pills, or even eating sometimes, (usually Jello and Rice was about it for me) for that matter, was horrible, and, at the suggestion of a friend who is on medical marijuana, I tried it. (I'm not pro, or con, on such topics, but, I gotta admit, I'll try just about anything) It did help immensely with the nausea, and helped with relaxation too.Better sleep, less anxiety about it, and less tummy turning!(my 20 year old daughter likes to tease me the pot is a 'gateway drug' and not to be influenced by 'peer pressure')Regardless of all of that - I'm now heading into menopause, and (woohoo - does the happy dance) I seem to be somewhat relieved of most of my menstral symptoms! I still have periods, very irregular, very light, but rarely any cramping, nausea involved, just a minor amount of cramping...so mild I could still go dancing if I wished! The IBS however, has gotten a whole lot worse - however, I am finding being extremely careful about my diet has helped somewhat.(I miss coffee, I'd have a cup, and within an hour, I'd be doubled over...but...I really miss coffee...alot.) Do I sound bitter? Anyway, I do advocate getting a full medical workup, just to be sure there isn't an alternate problem involved, and then, perhaps trial and error on diet, painkillers & other methods of relief.I do hope everyone feels better! Such a shame to see so many women going through this...There's gotta be a solution out there.Be well!Jj


----------



## lolly pop

hi again all,so far my symptoms havnt been as bad as usuall,Ihave had only one bout of diarreah,I normally spend my first day with constant trips to the loo. I have had waves of nausea its normally constant for 3 - 4 days,but I have had severe cramping in spasms but relief moments,normally there is none,I am going to continue on the agnus castus as its herbal and usually herbal takes a couple of months to work but already there is some relief of symptoms so I am hopeing it can only get better fingers crossed,I reccomend giving them a go,good luck everyone in what ever you are trying at the mo.


----------



## TanaG

cw_2009: what exactly do you mean? are you wondering if the late period has something to do with the use of tampons? a lot of things can make your period late (including small ovarian cists...most of them not dangerous, hormonal changes) but not tampons!...I am 99.9% sure of this. Try using pads for a month though and see how you feel.


----------



## BQ

CW You have asked about tampon use before.... are you having some sort of problem with your tampons?


----------



## BQ

Like I believe I told you last time..I change the tampon when I have a BM. And I think that is a good practice. So then there is no worry about it falling out since you put a new one in right afterwards is there?. "Straining" to have a BM ALL the time is not good for _any_one. If you are doing that.. I would let your Dr know.


----------



## vagirl74

I have noticed mine gets so bad around that time. Horrible IBS-D plus the cramping. If i get up and walk around it seems to ease the pain but I can't really do that all day @ work. What medications are ou currently taking for IBS?


----------



## severeibs

M IBS is so severe all the time and it's so much worse during horrmonal changes I honestly can't believe it.The gas pains , insomnia (almost everyday I wake up at 3 am this has been yeats now), gas cramps, bloat, headaches9 mostly from insomnia and c), constipation, cramps are really bad . Then whe I start my period the cramping is so extreme I come close to backing out. I've tried teas, supplements, walking, yoga, fiber,different kinds birth control but nothing will work. The birth control just made me sicker . I need help since only extra strength Ibuprofen and heat helps a little. I can't live.


----------



## faze action

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!Being a woman STINKS sometimes...







And PMS stinks....







I'm bloated beyond belief, PMS on top of IBS... was in pain when I woke up this morning and I just had to force myself to eat lunch because I have NO appetite at all whatsoever (skipped breakfast which I NEVER do). Now I'm even more bloated because I ate. And I'm at work. And I have a headache. And I feel short of breath and EXHAUSTED (my iron deficiency symtpoms seem to be kicking in every time I PMS/get my period). Grrrrrrrrrr...... sorry about the rant. I just wish I was home in bed.


----------



## lmalexander

oh yeah, definitely worse.


----------



## pumpkin_juice

ahhhh struggling with this at the moment! Unbelievably bloated, nauseous, cramps. I used to LOVE being on my period, because it used to be the only time I had a great BM. But since about 2 years ago, it reversed! Every month I think I'm pregnant. The symptoms of my IBS-C mimic pregnancy symptoms. So irritating! Makes me feel soooo low!The pill made it so much worse!!!


----------



## katyd1d

SO MUCH WORSE.I am on the pill in order to control ovarian cysts (if I don't ovulate, I don't have painful ruptures cysts), and I just recently tried skipping my period. It was wonderful relief when it worked. I will only skip two, then have one, because I don't want to skip them all the time, but it's worth it to reduce the pain.(By skipping, I mean I don't take the sugar pills. I have no idea if this inhibits the birth control ability of the pill, because I don't use it for that purpose.)


----------



## Cathy in CA

Absolutely!It's even worse with severe endrometriosis like I had. I wish back then, I could've taken these great new birth control pills available now. Once, I was given DeproProvera shots but then had to stop, forget why. Now, there are pills that stop menstruation for months, one for up to a year! I bet they've also found them to be an effective treatment for endrometriosis. It could sure help with fewer times of IBS worsening. I vividly remember that having bad pain from both is torture. Although I desperately wanted a baby before the endo got worse, it seems like a cruel joke to have to go through all this pain if one doesn't want to have a baby at the time; it's like"what's the point?".


----------

